# Sooo...whaja get?



## blhowes (Dec 25, 2007)

Those of you who celebrate Christmas...Sooo, whatja get?

As is our custom, before opening our gifts we read an account of Jesus' birth, this year we read from Luke 2.

Luk 2:29 Lord, now lettest thou thy servant depart in peace, according to thy word: 
Luk 2:30 For mine eyes have seen thy salvation, 

I'm sure you're all familiar with Simeon's words. The gifts are cool and I'm thankful for them all, but what a blessing it is to share in that peace with Simeon, having seen God's salvation, the Lord Jesus Christ! I know this isn't Sunday, but may it be a day of rest for you as you enjoy your rest in the finished work of Jesus.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 25, 2007)

NHL 08 (PS3)
Super Swing Golf Season 2 (Wii)
Lost season one (DVD)
Some jeans
Simpson's BluRay DVD


----------



## Vytautas (Dec 25, 2007)

I got:
The History of the Church by Eusebius (book)
Holy Diver by Dio (CD)
Mothership by Led Zeppelin (CD)
Headless Cross by Black Sabbath (CD)
Live at Radio City Music Hall 2007 by Heaven and Hell (CD)
and clothes.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 25, 2007)

-_Covenant, Justification, and Pastoral Ministry_ edited by Dr. Clark
-Darryl Hart's _Recovering Mother Kirk_
-A PS1 (so I can play Crash Team Racing lol)
-$$$

...and the evening family gathering's yet to come!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 25, 2007)

PS1?! Wow, where did you find one of those relics? (lol)


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 25, 2007)

My brother got an XBOX360, so I inherited his old XBox. I have been playing Baldur's Gate.


----------



## Zenas (Dec 25, 2007)

I got a suit
3 ties
2 shirts
Dr. Bill Mounce's "Greek for the Rest of Us"
A new black leatherbound Reformation Study Bible with my name on it
The "scales of justice" (no joke, they're on my desk)


----------



## matthew11v25 (Dec 25, 2007)

-Hendriksen's New Testament commentaries.
-$$$
-clothes (my wife tries to keep me in style)


----------



## BJClark (Dec 25, 2007)

The best gift I recieved was the beginning of an answer to a prayer of many years..

My daughter hasn't seen her bio dad in 11 years, she went to her aunts house last night for dinner and he showed up..they didn't talk, stayed in seperate rooms, both fearing rejection from the other...but both acknowledging they want to have some type of relationship..both waiting for the other to make the first move..which is why I say it was just the beginning....but fear and pride still have to be overcome..and a stepping out in faith that God is in control and desires to answer this prayer...

My daughter told me this morning "Mom, if you make me go to grandma's and he's there I will talk to him, but I want and need you there for support and encouragement." So I e-mailed her grandma and let her know...he had to go out of state this morning..but we will make plans to get them together when he gets back...

it's a long list of sins that have kept them apart over the years that I won't go in to, but some are mine, some are his, and some belonging to others involved in our lives..but just know it is AWESOME to see God work first hand at reconciling relationships..not just with Himself...but with others..It is truly a reminder of why Christ was born...


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 25, 2007)

I got 
1._The Chronicles of Narnia _on audio cd, unabridged with readers like Patrick Stewart and Kenneth Branagh; 
2. also an edition of the _Messiah _I really wanted with Emma Kirkby, 
3. _The Road to Wigan Pier_ by Orwell (one of Carl Trueman's favorite books -he did a book blog thing for me or my dog, I can't remember which, last year and let me post it on my dog's blog. My dog has since joined the Guerrilas and is no longer blogging). 

Plus, I got taken out to Hardees. I'm very spoiled.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2007)

Nothing.


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 25, 2007)

Ivan, you have a u2u. I made ya something. And it starts with a 'p'. (And it isn't popcorn.)


----------



## bookslover (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, my wife got (from me) two books: _Never Have Your Dog Stuffed_ by Alan Alda, and _I'm Not Even Supposed to be Doing This!_ by Bob Newhart, two of her favorite TV dudes.

From her, I got $30 in cash. (She can't shop, so she gives me cash.)

From me, I got a book: _Scripture and Truth: Biblical Interpretation and the Directory for Worship_ by Richard A. Muller and Rowland S. Ward.

Still waiting for BaptistInCrisis's gift to show up...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 25, 2007)

Just tonight I received Lost season 2 and Prison Break season one.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 25, 2007)

From Work: I got an extra week of paid vacation and $175 gift certificate.

Grandma: Cool star wars stamps and nice shoes.

Mom: PSP!!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 25, 2007)

Tonight I got some candy and some more cash, and my brother and I each got a 27" TV for our rooms from our cousin.



houseparent said:


> PS1?! Wow, where did you find one of those relics? (lol)



Well, technically I wasn't supposed to know this, but I found out my brother actually got it from a recent white elephant party his youth group had! Did you ever play Crash Team Racing?



houseparent said:


> Just tonight I received Lost season 2 and Prison Break season one.



Another Prison Break fan?! (Now "PB" can stand for two things!) I have the Season 1 DVD as well. Have you kept up through the current season?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 25, 2007)

I've played and enjoyed Crash team racing, yes. 

As for PB, I've never watched it but have always wanted to!


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 25, 2007)

My wife gave me the full set of Still Waters Revival CDs of Reformation/Puritan books. The kids generally gave DVDs, clothes, and Borders gift cards.

  

My wife and I had turkey, ham, all of the fixins', enjoyed dinner with all five of our children, four of their spouses, three grandsons, my mother, and brother. After dinner we went to the movies and are now relaxing around the house (grandsons all in bed). Tomorrow we all head to Knott's Berry Farm, America's FIRST theme park, for the day with our traditional trip to the Chicken Dinner Restaurant. Since four of our kids were born within a month of today (three of them have birthdays within the last week, one of them today), we have typically taken advantage of discount tickets to Knott's as their birthday present.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 25, 2007)

From my sister: _Covenant and Salvation_ by Michael Horton
_The Christ of the Covenants_ by O. Palmer Robertson
(She was my "Secret Santa" as we can't keep up with all the presents)

From my kids: _Casino Royale_

From my wife I got a big surprise I was totally not expecting as we had agreed not to spend much money on each other (it never works). She had warned me a few months back not to be irate about a large cash withdrawal. She went to a local teak wood furniture place. They have teak craftsmen in the Phillipines that will custom-make furniture for prices that make your mouth drop.

Anyhow, she bought me this huge (about 3' in diameter) Marine Corps Eagle, Globe, and Anchor intricately carved out of teak wood. The detail from the rope to the Eagle feathers to the pendant in the mouth of the eagle - the whole thing - is INCREDIBLE. I'm not normally the kind of guy that keeps a lot of "Oohrah" stuff around the house but I'm going to be thankful for this gift for the rest of my life.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 25, 2007)

ooorah!  I like gifts with true meaning!


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Dec 26, 2007)

I got:
Battlestar Galactica Boxed set (miniseries, series 1, 2 and 3)
Tools (a set of Stanley screwdrivers, a set of wrenches, tape measure)
Clothes

I bought my wife an electric bass guitar and amp. Rock!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Dec 26, 2007)

Me Died Blue said:


> Well, technically I wasn't supposed to know this, but I found out my brother actually got it from a recent white elephant party his youth group had.


What!?! At my college group white elephant gift exchange I received a big mac...

I got a bunch of classics from Barnes and Noble, plus God and Other Minds by Plantinga, and An Essay on Free Will by Van Inwagen. A shaver, whey protein, a metronome, and the biggest one, my brother got me dancing lessons (and shoes).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 26, 2007)

Me Died Blue said:


> Tonight I got some candy and some more cash, and my brother and I each got a 27" TV for our rooms from our cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me of something my brothers and I laugh about now but I'm ashamed of. When I was younger, I used to wrap up things I owned and give them to my brothers for Christmas. They weren't bad toys or anything but I was such a selfish child that I really didn't care about anybody but myself. Now we laugh about it. My brother will joke around and ask me if I got him some playing cards for Xmas as I gave him a set of cards one year.


----------



## lwadkins (Dec 26, 2007)

Slippers
Clock Radio dock for my Ipod
Dr. Gaffin's Systematic Theology course, on CD's


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 26, 2007)

SemperFideles - Wow, fantastic gift from your wife. (Don't suppose you could upload a picture?)


I received: 1.5 boxes of chocolates (1 was shared).

2 coffee mugs, some coffee granules and biscuits as a secret santa gift from one of my supervisors at work (really great gift actually, for a secret santa present.)

I gave, 1 CD, one box of chocolates and one bottle of red wine.

Gift giving is not a large thing in our family, and as I don't really celebrate Christmas I don't go all out shopping for it either.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 26, 2007)

Glad everybody had a nice Christmas. Nice presents. 

Just thought I'd pop in quickly. Its the day after, so while everyone's still asleep, I've started assembling the stand for my wife's tray tables, after which I'll start assembling the new computer table my son bought me, then figure out how to program my son's new TV...

This year, I got: 

Some nice shirts
Some cumphy slippers
A 5-draw portable tool chest
A Black and Decker 4-Tool Combo Kit. I'm so glad to be able to replace my 20+ year old drill. Its old and worn (like me) and uses a chuck thingy to tighten and loosen the bits - over the years the drill teeth have gotten pretty stripped, so you really have to work at it just to remove the bit)
A Computer desk
$$



BJClark said:


> The best gift I recieved was the beginning of an answer to a prayer of many years...


Bobbi,
That's neat to hear of the beginning of God's answer to prayer regarding your daughter and her dad. Sounds like it'll be just one (cautious) step at a time.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2007)

I got;

Beale & Carson's -Commentary on the New Testament use of the Old testament
Holmes' -The Apostolic Fathers in English
Hendrickson & Kistemaker -New Testament Commentary
Keener's -The IVP Bible Background Commentary (OT & NT)
Mark Driscoll's -The Radical Reformission & -Confessions of a Refomission Rev.
Vasholz -Benedictions, A Pocket Resource

As well as shirt & tie, kitchen gadgets ( I am a fanatic about cooking) including a Panini Press.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 26, 2007)

Kevin said:


> I got;
> 
> Hendrickson & Kistemaker -New Testament Commentary



I love that commentary. I just recently purchased the actual books but have had the CD version for a while.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Dec 26, 2007)

All my kids and grandkids home at once 

_Salvation and Godly Rule_ by Rushdoony 

_Given For You_ by Keith Mathison 

An awesome coffee press 

Tons of whole-bean coffee 

The complete _Jeeves & Wooster_ DVD set (starring Hugh Laurie & Stephen Fry)


----------



## Stephen (Dec 26, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> -Hendriksen's New Testament commentaries.
> -$$$
> -clothes (my wife tries to keep me in style)



You have a great wife,


----------



## inspector (Dec 26, 2007)

* Scanner/printer/copier/fax machine.
* 160 gig external hard drive.
* 2 - 1 gig memory chips for my laptop.
* clock that projects the time on the celing or wall. It is cool.
* several bags of Ghirardelli chocolate candy.
* all 4 of my children in the same spot at the same time.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 26, 2007)

blhowes;



> That's neat to hear of the beginning of God's answer to prayer regarding your daughter and her dad. Sounds like it'll be just one (cautious) step at a time.



Well, apparently he has some health problems, heart and diabetes..and is beginning to look back over his life..and is being led to make amends to various people..and healing various relationships..

not wanting to confess my sins to the world here, but like I said, it was a long list of sins that created the mess and I guess the best way to describe it is: I threw a huge temper tantrum and went out kicking and screaming and rebelling into the world..starting with me having stopped going to church and being in God's word; getting upset with a pastor about something he said..and in my lack of understanding reacted in childish and immature ways both emotionally and spiritually...and went searching in the world for what only God can provide. That was some 20+ years ago...and the consequences of those sin's are still being felt today...and this is I'd say one of the last two relationship's that have yet to be healed from that time in my life...and the one that has caused the deepest hurts to those infected by it...and the one that all of us (those of us whose relationships have been restored) have been praying about most..and as this one is addressed and healed the last person involved will really begin to feel the effects of their part..and I will be needing to pray more fervently for them...

Sin is such an ugly thing...

And I'd like to apologize...for taking this off topic..it's just as I share this..I see even more clearly the reason Christ was born..and had to die..


----------



## caddy (Dec 26, 2007)

2 Lumps of coal


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 26, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> That reminds me of something my brothers and I laugh about now but I'm ashamed of. When I was younger, I used to wrap up things I owned and give them to my brothers for Christmas. They weren't bad toys or anything but I was such a selfish child that I really didn't care about anybody but myself. Now we laugh about it. My brother will joke around and ask me if I got him some playing cards for Xmas as I gave him a set of cards one year.



You "re-gifter!"

I got:

1) Wii
2) Bose speaker system for my computer (on which I am listening to The Eagles "Take It Easy" as I type)
3) _The Children of Hurin_ a JRR Tolkien book edited and published by his son Christopher this year. It contains an epic from Middle Earth that takes place before _The Hobbit_
4) Many Maryland Terrapins' shirts


----------



## youthevang (Dec 26, 2007)

I got:

1. Candy
2. Macbook
Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed:	2.2 GHz
Number Of Processors:	1
Total Number Of Cores:	2
Memory:	4 GB
Bus Speed:	800 MHz


----------



## historyb (Dec 26, 2007)

Gift Cards to Del Taco, Star Bucks, Movie theater, Visa Card. Old Spice After Shave heritage edition, wallet, bag for wheelchair, Christmas tea set.


----------



## etexas (Dec 26, 2007)

Switches.....twigs and ashes.... Kidding, that is what I deserved but ,much like Grace, I actually got my iPod Touch, some shirts and some gift cards (I like, those things  ) and some cash from my favorite Auntie.


----------



## ANT (Dec 27, 2007)

My wife got me the ESV Audio Bible (Both OT & NT), read by: Max McLean!

I Like It!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 27, 2007)

starbucks gift cert
leather coat
cheap speakers from my brother (computer show...)
money

and I bought myself a GameCube for $30 and 9 games, including Midway Arcade Treasures (which is 30+ games on one disk).

I'll buy a Wii next month.


----------



## Zenas (Dec 27, 2007)

I got more now...

A Chili's gift card
A Bonefish Grill gift card
A Barnes and Noble gift card
Guatemalan coffee


My girlfriend gave me Mounce's "Greek for the Rest of Us"
I gave her an engagement ring.

Even trade I'd say.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 27, 2007)

This is what My wife bought for our whole family: 

Artists: Langerado Music Festival March 6-9 2008 Big Cypress, FL: Artists


PhilLesh.net - Phil Lesh & Friends Gigs Shows & Tour Dates


It should be a fun peaceful time in Cali/Oregon, then Florida.


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 27, 2007)

Vytautas said:


> I got:
> The History of the Church by Eusebius (book)
> Holy Diver by Dio (CD)
> Mothership by Led Zeppelin (CD)
> ...



Black Sabbath? No jokin'?


----------



## SouthernHero (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't get what I wanted... a pony and a big-boy bike.


----------

